# Parents Visa Renewal in Dubai (Pak)



## lahori (Oct 27, 2013)

I am a Pakistani national livng in Dubai for one year now. 
I obtained visa for both parents last year which is valid till July. 

Can anyone help me with the visa renewal in this case. What documents would be required along with fees. 


Secondly, Since the prices have gone up so much i cannot afford a two bedroom apartment now. And will most probably be shifting into a 1 bedroom with hall apartment. Will I be able to obtain their visa in this regard?
My current accomodation is till April mid. Can i renew their visa before that on my current tenancy contract?

Thank you


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

Just go straight to the ministry of intirior near the world trade center roundabout.


----------



## lahori (Oct 27, 2013)

Thank you randomdude. I am aware of that. But they are not a big help as they are always in a rush. I want to learn from fellow community users experience. 
So the query still stands.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Requirement for NEW VISA (not renewal)

The new ruling requires applicants to provide evidence of either having a minumum salary of Dh20,000 or a monthly pay of Dh19,000 plus a two-bedroom accommodation. 


Documents required for entry visa

• Typed application form
• Original passport of sponsor
• Passport copy of parent/s & 1 photo
• Proof of relationship from your embassy/consulate attesting both relationship and that you are sole provider for your parent/s
• Copy of job contract for the sponsor or salary certificate from employer.
A new requirement is submission of DEWA bill and your tenancy contract showing you have adequate space in your house for your parents (minimum 2 bedroom apartment). You need to get your tenancy contract stamped by the Land Department, certifying it is minimum 2 bedroom. In case your tenancy contract does not mention that you have at least 2 bedrooms, then you need to get an affidavit from your landlord and submit this as well.

Procedure
• Take the documents and go to General Directorate of Residency and Foreigners Affairs - Dubai. Submit along with a letter from your side appealing on humanitarian grounds for entry visa for your parent/s. Enclose copies of all above documents along with your contact numbers. The Approval Committee will either confirm or reject your application within two weeks. If approved, go to next step.
• Have a registered typist complete the form after paying the fees.
• Go to the residency section of DNRD and hand in the documents.
• Entry Permit will be sent by Empost usually within 48 hours, or if you have applied for urgent visa, then you should receive it from the counter in a few minutes.
Fees
Dh5,000 refundable deposit (keep receipt safely for renewal or reimbursement, as this is paid back only when the visa is cancelled or in case your parent dies)
Dh110 application fee + typing centre fee (or pay Dh100 more for urgent application)
Convert entry visa to residence visa for parents
Once your parents enter the country with the entry visa, you must convert it to a residency visa no later than 60 days from the date of entry.
Documents required for residence visa
• Application form and 3 photos of parent
• Original passport of parent/s and sponsor
• Original entry permit
• Health card or medical insurance policy for parent/s
• Refundable deposit receipt
• Original job contract or salary certificate of the sponsor
Fees
Dh110 residency fees each year + typing centre fee
Dh100 urgent application (optional)
Dh10 Empost fees
Procedure
• Do a health check up and obtain a medical card.
• Take the documents and go to the General Directorate of Residency and Foreigners Affairs - Dubai.
• Have one of the typists there complete the form for you after paying the fees.
• Go to the residency section and hand in the documents.
• The passport/s with the residency visa stamp will be sent to you through Empost.
Source: The official portal of Dubai Government 


Dh20,000 salary must to sponsor parents in UAE | GulfNews.com 


Old information which is no more required in your case
Sponsor UAE residence visa for parents or parents in law. | Emirates Diary 

(Edited: Oh!!! i just realised its an updated page.....)
http://emiratesdiary.com/uae-tips/20000-dirhams-salary-required-sponsor-parents-visa-dubai 


other article 
Sponsoring your parents in UAE just got a little tougher | GulfNews.com


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

It is really sad that someone is being low paid and considering moving from one place to another only because their salary is based on their nationality.

Hang in there my friend. I wish I could be of more help.


----------



## lahori (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks a lot. Just checked the website too. It is true that the salary base has increased. However it is only relevant to new visa applicants. 

Thanks again. And yes moving to a one bedroom apartment. Thats a different story.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

actually by 2 bed room hall they mean to say is that you should have enough per square space at home to accommodate your parents. 

even if you are shifting in a 1 bedroom hall (1400 square feet)... i think it should be acceptable. 

Read this if you have time. 

Trakhees, which manages controls, regulates and enforces rules and regulations related to environment, health and safety in various freehold communities, has stated that the maximum allowable occupancy limit for apartments under its authority is one person per 200 square feet from the total property area.

End of sharing apartments in Dubai? Landlords warn tenants - Emirates 24/7


----------

